# Parts of me.



## arterture (Jan 12, 2006)

These are my final project for my digital imaging class that I took last semester.  The concept is pretty easy to understand.  I took all the photographs using a self timer and luck.  I used a digital camera to save time of course though.  I then used photoshop to bring the images together and ultimately making objects look like they are part of me.

The images are a bit lighter than they are meant to be, but thats because they are meant to be viewed as printed pieces which are much darker.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

These are amazing, and really really gross.  That pencil one makes me cringe!  But really nice job.


----------



## duncanp (Jan 30, 2006)

^ i agree and the guitar...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 30, 2006)

loved the shot of the guitar.... the pencil one is....eerie..

but i love the first shot!!  very creative...


----------



## photo gal (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow you've done a wonderful job......Very cool!!  I dig em!!  : )


----------



## Alison (Jan 30, 2006)

Really great series, fantastic work!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2006)

that's stunning!
although i agree on the last one being errrr, painful... I really love these. very unique work! No wonder you'll get an awesome mark on these


----------



## Fate (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks awsome  i would love to have a guitar coming outa my back. I could play it when ever i wanted ...although playing like the 22nd fret would be kinda hard considering its in your body lol.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

First and last one are exceptional. Makes me cringe though!

Rob


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2006)

The idea is great, and the way you put your idea into practise, too.
But I am having a hard time looking at the guitar and pencil pic. Whoa!

Someone says I'll soon look like your lens-in-the-eye pic, what with my hauling about my cameras wherever I go these days, even into the supermarket .

Oh, and these should not be tucked away into this Forum.
Make them known to a larger crowd. Put them into General!
Do you want me to do that for you?


----------



## mygrain (Feb 1, 2006)

COOL!! nice job... and the pencil in the hand made me cringe too. lol.


----------

